# Wanted: Waikiki 1 bdrm Aug 28 - Sept 7 or 8



## alyap (Jul 15, 2015)

Family of 4 looking for a 1Brm in Waikiki from Aug 28-Sept 7 or 8

TIA
Albert


----------



## jlp879 (Jul 24, 2015)

Earlier today when I was on II, I saw a one bedroom for August in Waikiki.  

There are currently some Getaways there now for purchase, but I no longer see the exchange.


----------



## shanew (Aug 30, 2015)

Are you still interested in a time share I have one I need to rent it is in HAWAII and pretty close to where you want to be and I can get you the Sept dated your looking for mine is two bed room and it's for a full week


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 30, 2015)

shanew said:


> Are you still interested in a time share I have one I need to rent it is in HAWAII and pretty close to where you want to be and I can get you the Sept dated your looking for mine is two bed room and it's for a full week



For $100 per night?  That is the forum limit.

***Please note that the OP was looking for an Aug. 28th check-in (which has already passed) to Sept. 7 or 8 - not check-in Sept. 7 or 8.


----------



## shanew (Aug 30, 2015)

*time share*

Yes it's for 100 a nite and I missed read that I'm sorry sometimes I read things a little to fast I saw that as two different check in dates


----------

